# Fishing License for Beach Fishing in Gulf Shores?



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Headed down to gulf shores in a few weeks and was wondering if you had to have an Alabama fishing license to fish from the beach in front of the beach house?


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes, even if you are an Alabama resident.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You can go ahead and get it before you come down by going online or simply calling this #.

1-888-848-6887

Chris Vecsey

Top Gun Tackle 251-981-3811


----------



## river rat (Oct 3, 2007)

here you go http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/license/


----------

